# Car Rental Lake Chapala



## hando4949 (Jun 22, 2009)

Any recomendations on car rentals in the Lake Chapala area.
Nead one for a few days.
Thanks
Aus


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

no idea... at gdl airport they are very expensive...

i found a great deal with a no brand agency at mazatlan airport... 60% less then in gdl.... can someone flying or driving by mzt airport stop by and take the names and numbers?


----------



## BradShoe (May 28, 2009)

This may be a little late but for further reference: S&S Auto rents cars as well as sales. They are wonderful people to deal with - great service. (376) 765-4800 on the Carretera more toward Chapala - Av. Hidalgo 101 (next to Puritan Poultry).


----------

